# Bad gas is difficult to remove



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

After removing the aux/extra 20 gallon fuel tank, an all new fuel line was installed, carb cleaned, mechanical fuel pump replaced, and the engine started. I'm getting too old and fat to be under my RV many times. The new fuel line is all 3/8th steel line with another fuel filter. Gonna change the exhaust system, including the exhaust manifolds, with a single 3 inch muffler and pipe. Removed a wheel in front and checked the brakes and bearings. Looks OK but could use more grease, and brake pads. The shocks are destroyed. More work required, install new AC inverter, 2 deep cycle house batteries, seal roof AC unit, replace trans filter and go for a test ride. Looking for some different tires or maybe change tires and wheels to 16 inch. Frank


----------

